# Paint/rust bubbles on wheel arch



## Cactusjack86 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi guys,

I have a SEAT Ibiza which has the above problem on the front wheel arches (common problem due to a foam insert in the wing holding water). Now the car is 10 years old, the bubbled paint has flaked away in some areas. Pictures below.

What would be the best way to rectify this? I'm selling the car so I'm not bothered about it looking perfect, or getting full panel resprays. I quite a technical guy and know my way around cars and tools, just not too knowledgable about paint etc...

I have various grades of wet and dry, and a DA polisher. And time to spare!


















Many thanks in advance!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Do they do an arch extension kit to hide it ?? Otherwise its gonna be grind it back and prep and paint . Might be able to get smart repair done


----------



## Cactusjack86 (Jul 21, 2014)

I'll have a look into smart repair, depends on price. More than likely I'll give it a go with some micro mesh and paint then polish.


----------

